# Husqvarna 543XP



## TK (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm seeing IPL's for it now....... Which doesn't necessarily mean anything, but it may be getting closer. It still looks very Euro in the diagrams so there will probably still be changes made. 

I don't see AutoTune on it. Walbro HD carb. With those adjustable screw thingies on the side? Not sure what those are for. 

Overall I don't know what to think of it just looking at the IPL. Definitely not a typical Husky design.......


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 9, 2013)

Well maybe it will make it over here. After messing with a dolmar 401 I kinda like the 40 cc size for trimming. My dad really likes that size to cut wood for the fire pit they set around in the evenings. It might be a good enough reason to get one if the price isn't outrageous.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 9, 2013)

TK said:


> ...
> Overall I don't know what to think of it just looking at the IPL. Definitely not a typical Husky design.......



I'm still not sure it isn't actually a Zenoah design, and there surely aren't any autotune on it (yet?).


----------



## Doug Fir (Mar 9, 2013)

*price?*

Does anyone have a guess as to the price? 

The 543xp has about the same hp as the Dolmar 421, but at 9.9 lbs the Husky is a fair bit lighter. On the other hand the Dolmar is really inexpensive, which is a large part of its appeal.


----------



## TK (Mar 9, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I'm still not sure it isn't actually a Zenoah design, and there surely aren't any autotune on it (yet?).



It's not entirely impossible but I see a lot of different things in there from a lot of different brands.... Without having one in my hands it's tough to tell for sure.


----------



## TK (Mar 9, 2013)

Doug Fir said:


> Does anyone have a guess as to the price?



I haven't seen anything as of yet.


----------



## computeruser (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd bet they'll price them at $449 for xp, $499 for xpg, given the current MSRP for the 550 family. 

They will probably find, again, that the US market doesn't really understand this market niche, just as it failed to appreciate the 238/242 before, largely because we insist on hanging too long a bar on a saw (16-18" versus 13" as it should have) and then complain when it doesn't pull like a bigger saw. Maybe, just maybe, they will market these saws right this time around, because small cc doesn't have to equal low-end equipment.


----------



## spike60 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just stumbled on the IPL's myself today. Went into the EPC program and clicked on a bunch of part numbers, and then clicked on "where used" to see if i could find the smoking gun connection to Red Max. There is a connection, but extremely limited. The only parts I found to be in common were some mounts that were shared with the GZ4500/5000. The clutch is also shared with the GZ5000, but that's really all that I could find. (I didn't click on every part). 

All of the interesting stuff is specific to the 543 XP/XPG. Top end, crank, muffler, oil pump, all intake stuff, on and on. So my conclusion is that they started with the basic Red Max chassis and then built an otherwise completely unique saw in the 543. One thing I was disappointed to see was what appeared to be the extra starter spring that is found on all of the easy start models. Perhaps the thinking is easier starting up in a tree/bucket? 

Computeruser: In this area the 242XP was actually a very popular saw, BUT........it didn't have to compete with something like the 550XP. (or the 346XP, which was pretty much intended as the 242 replacement). The next step up the pro ladder was the 254XP, which is kind of a half size bigger than a 346, so there was plenty enough space between the 242 and 254 that they had different buyers. IMO the 550 is just a real sweet saw that will be close to the 543 in weight, but way ahead of it in power. I'll bet the 545 will outcut the 543 and be cheaper to buy.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 4, 2013)

If it's noticeably smaller and lighter than a 346xp I am very interested!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2013)

spike60 said:


> ..... IMO the 550 is just a real sweet saw that will be close to the 543 in weight, but way ahead of it in power. I'll bet the 545 will outcut the 543 and be cheaper to buy.



Exactly what I have stated "a zillion" times is my "problem" with the current breed of 42/43cc saws in general, but at least the Husky is the lightest of them! :msp_wink:

The price of the 543xp is listed as about 14% lower than the price for the 550xp here, but I haven't actually seen one of them yet (haven't visited a dealer in a while though).


----------



## spike60 (Apr 4, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Well maybe it will make it over here.



Might not be too far off. Latest hopeful prediction is June-July, but I'd place little to zero faith in that. :msp_biggrin: I'd be no more optomistic than having them get here this fall.


----------



## hqv (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmm I didnt really think of red max.


----------



## Doug Fir (Apr 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Exactly what I have stated "a zillion" times is my "problem" with the current breed of 42/43cc saws in general, but at least the Husky is the lightest of them! :msp_wink:



The Husky is the lightest if you exclude the Japanese alternatives:

Husky 543xp: 9.9 lbs
Redmax GZ4500: 9.6 lbs
Tanaka ECV-4501: 8.8 lbs

I have excluded clamshell designs. All of these saws have vertically split magnesium crankcases. Now to be fair the Husky has 2.2 kW (or about 3 horsepower), which is more than any of the Japanese alternatives. The power is the same as the Dolmar PS-421, which weighs more. So perhaps it would be better to say "at least the Husky has the best power-to-weight ratio", or that "the Husky is the lightest of the saws with 3hp or more". 

Doug


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2013)

Doug Fir said:


> The Husky is the lightest if you exclude the Japanese alternatives:



I was only comparing the PS-420/421, MS241 and the 543xp - which are those that belong to the "new breed" I referred to. :msp_smile:

The Redmax and the Tanaka are rated at halv an hp less, and I don't know how they are built...


----------



## hamish (Apr 4, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I'll bet the 545 will outcut the 543 and be cheaper to buy.



The forgotten saws, the Triple Nickel and the 545, so underated, and never talked about.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2013)

spike60 said:


> .... I'll bet the 545 will outcut the 543 and be cheaper to buy.



I'm sure it will, and the 545 is cheaper here - at least at the moment, according to the website.


----------



## spike60 (Apr 4, 2013)

hamish said:


> The forgotten saws, the Triple Nickel and the 545, so underated, and never talked about.



I agree 100%.


----------



## computeruser (Apr 4, 2013)

spike60 said:


> One thing I was disappointed to see was what appeared to be the extra starter spring that is found on all of the easy start models. Perhaps the thinking is easier starting up in a tree/bucket?
> 
> Computeruser: In this area the 242XP was actually a very popular saw, BUT........it didn't have to compete with something like the 550XP. (or the 346XP, which was pretty much intended as the 242 replacement). The next step up the pro ladder was the 254XP, which is kind of a half size bigger than a 346, so there was plenty enough space between the 242 and 254 that they had different buyers. IMO the 550 is just a real sweet saw that will be close to the 543 in weight, but way ahead of it in power. I'll bet the 545 will outcut the 543 and be cheaper to buy.



I'm still hopeful, but the easy start spring you detected does not please me in the least. I'll still probably buy a 543xpg once one shows up in your shop, but I do wish they would just build it without gimmicks, and with auto tune.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2013)

computeruser said:


> I'm still hopeful, but the easy start spring you detected does not please me in the least. I'll still probably buy a 543xpg once one shows up in your shop, but I do wish they would just build it without gimmicks, and with auto tune.



I will not buy it, but otherwise I agree! :msp_wink:


----------



## hamish (Apr 4, 2013)

In this area the 242 and 254 never really showed up, and actually have never encountered either at the shop or out and about. Still trying to confirm the rumour of some NIB 254's in the mother orange construction division warehouse/repair depot nearby.

Many a 257 and 61/262/266/268/2?? variants, mainly sporting east coast dawgs or none at all and 15-16" bars. 

Seems most went with the one saw plan (55-70cc), with respect to Husqvarna, Jonsereds, Jonsered and them Stihls. 

The 12 saw plans in all cc's 35-.......) includes many a Homie and Macs, lots of Pioneers, and a few Dolmars. 

Completely fail to see the reasoning for the 543, being alongside the 545/550.

Then again if the 543 is 5lb with a chain speed of 300m/s it might find some room in my saw stable.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 4, 2013)

hamish said:


> .....
> 
> Completely fail to see the reasoning for the 543, being alongside the 545/550.
> 
> .....



I assume the reason mainly is the MS241, and the attitude of some saw users, mainly in Scandinavia and Northern Europe? Also remember the 242xp, in that context - and maybe others....


----------



## spike60 (Apr 5, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I assume the reason mainly is the MS241, and the attitude of some saw users, mainly in Scandinavia and Northern Europe? Also remember the 242xp, in that context - and maybe others....



Competition is part of it; neither company will leave the other a market segment all to it's own. It seems to make more sense for Stihl than for Husky, since they went in a slightly different direction with the MS261. That saw did gain a little weight over the 260, so maybe they felt the need for a smaller saw. Husky went the other way and the 550 is even more nimble than the 346 was, so you'd think there'd be less of a need for a smaller saw. I have a couple of 242's, and they are great little saws, but it's hard to think of an application when they are a clear choice over a 346, let alone a 550. Maybe when doing a lot of limbing and there's plenty of reaching to do? Now keep in mind, I don't do bucket/climbing work.

But.............lot's of guys do and there is another factor in play here. Some of the big tree companies are no longer allowing top handle saws, or more specifically, one handed saw operation. Some guys from one of the larger companies were in this week and they say that using a saw with one hand is grounds for getting fired. So, if you eliminate the top handle saws from this environment, then the niche for the 543XP/MS241 gets a lot bigger. And this is where I think Husky and Stihl have their sights set wth these new saws. 

The 543XP will be a cool saw, but I wonder how many people who say they want one have actually spent some time with a 550XP. :msp_wink:


----------



## hamish (Apr 5, 2013)

spike60 said:


> But.............lot's of guys do and there is another factor in play here. Some of the big tree companies are no longer allowing top handle saws, or more specifically, one handed saw operation. Some guys from one of the larger companies were in this week and they say that using a saw with one hand is grounds for getting fired. So, if you eliminate the top handle saws from this environment, then the niche for the 543XP/MS241 gets a lot bigger. And this is where I think Husky and Stihl have their sights set wth these new saws.



I tried like a toothless beaver to get some 339XP, as top handle saws are a no-no for all utility companies here. I support a forestry and line group and every saw is Husqvarna except for the Stihl MS200/201 (all there older Sthil's have finally died). Mother orange decided to not make them widely available in this regional market, and are now NLA in Canada, maybe they were as usefull as a bag of hammers, who knows. There is a niche market for something like the 543, but it will be for specialized use, and will take some real people to get them into the hands of the users to convert them, and it will have to be beyond good.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 5, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Competition is part of it; neither company will leave the other a market segment all to it's own. It seems to make more sense for Stihl than for Husky, since they went in a slightly different direction with the MS261. That saw did gain a little weight over the 260, so maybe they felt the need for a smaller saw. Husky went the other way and the 550 is even more nimble than the 346 was, so you'd think there'd be less of a need for a smaller saw. I have a couple of 242's, and they are great little saws, but it's hard to think of an application when they are a clear choice over a 346, let alone a 550. Maybe when doing a lot of limbing and there's plenty of reaching to do? Now keep in mind, I don't do bucket/climbing work.
> 
> But.............lot's of guys do and there is another factor in play here. Some of the big tree companies are no longer allowing top handle saws, or more specifically, one handed saw operation. Some guys from one of the larger companies were in this week and they say that using a saw with one hand is grounds for getting fired. So, if you eliminate the top handle saws from this environment, then the niche for the 543XP/MS241 gets a lot bigger. And this is where I think Husky and Stihl have their sights set wth these new saws.
> 
> The 543XP will be a cool saw, but I wonder how many people who say they want one have actually spent some time with a 550XP. :msp_wink:



All that makes sense! :agree2:


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Apr 5, 2013)

hamish said:


> In this area the 242 and 254 never really showed up, and actually have never encountered either at the shop or out and about. Still trying to confirm the rumour of some NIB 254's in the mother orange construction division warehouse/repair depot nearby.
> 
> Many a 257 and 61/262/266/268/2?? variants, mainly sporting east coast dawgs or none at all and 15-16" bars.
> 
> ...



242 was a minor player here, but had a loyal following. Survey crews loved them and are still running them.
254 was Huskys best seller here. Used are selling in the $400 range. A NIB would bring $$$$. 
I could see a 543 in my future.


----------



## spike60 (Apr 5, 2013)

Stihl Crazy said:


> 242 was a minor player here, but had a loyal following. Survey crews loved them and are still running them.
> 254 was Huskys best seller here. Used are selling in the $400 range. A NIB would bring $$$$.
> I could see a 543 in my future.



I always find it interesting how different models can be hugely popular in some areas, and a zero in others. A saw could be hot as hell in one region, but practically ignored somewhere else. And then you wonder, "What's the matter with those guys, don't they get it?" 

Guess my 254's are worth big bucks up your way.


----------



## spike60 (Apr 5, 2013)

hamish said:


> I tried like a toothless beaver to get some 339XP



339XP was the only model I NEVER sold. Not a single one. The only one I've ever seen is one that J.Walker has. It's really nice for doing small stuff.


----------



## hamish (Apr 5, 2013)

yeah but Art your not quite normal!

All I see in my future tonight is a box of beer!

Following the wood industry and market in this area leads to the saws that were popular, and at the time a 40cc saw screaming at 15k+ rpm held little to no value as the tops of the EWP were not culled, and pulpwood was just a simple by product of the logging process.

When they come out I will be trying it out for sure, and formulate a true opinion, comparing it with the others in the family. Those in the family for choice I have picked thus far are the 445, 346oe, 353 (cat and non-cat oem versions),545. The 550 is already a non-competitor apart for a true weight comparison for giggles.


----------



## w8ye (Apr 5, 2013)

I really like my 545 with the 16" X .050 X 3/8" RSC X 60DL X 7 pin rim Power Match bar.

We had a 550, the 545, a 346, 5020 and a 353 out last week and that was a fine gaggle of Huskies. Cutting up a storm.

Only thing is, the average "Joe Home owner" firewood guy would unlikely own any of these except maybe the 5020?

Joe will keep on using his Wild Thing.


----------



## hamish (Apr 5, 2013)

spike60 said:


> 339XP was the only model I NEVER sold. Not a single one. The only one I've ever seen is one that J.Walker has. It's really nice for doing small stuff.



I just needed a small non top handle xp saw for Hydro One (aka equivalent to state utility co.) The 346 and 372/394/395/3120 are all ready in use at the time, now the 550 and 562 also, but nothing fit the MS200 category.

The T540 will be useless here, as is the 338 and T435, only homeowners or uninsured tree monkeys can really use them. A market missed perhaps, albeight a small segment.

Never could have sold a 450 up here, but now that the price has dropped over a hundred bucks I might be able to. Since the 400 series came out I have never sold a 440,450 or 460. Mainly due to price disparity, sister saws for less (435/440 etc..) and the tool-less chain adjuster.
Pro non XP 300 series saws sold near 70:1 to the xp versions, due to price disparity, and strangely enough the 570 outsold the 365/372 for a couple of years to some local logging companies, primarily due to initial cost but supported by fuel consumption, thankfully now they are running 576's.

Till we get one in our hands a 543 and a 550 both sporting 13-15" techlite bars in NK or 3/8 low pro, the difference will just be round the next tree.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 5, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I always find it interesting how different models can be hugely popular in some areas, and a zero in others. A saw could be hot as hell in one region, but practically ignored somewhere else. And then you wonder, "What's the matter with those guys, don't they get it?"
> 
> Guess my 254's are worth big bucks up your way.



You'll never see a 254/257/543/545/550/555/562 in Suriname, but there's an 070 with a 42" bar on every door step.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Apr 6, 2013)

hamish said:


> yeah but Art your not quite normal!



Thanks, glad someone understands me. 

The popularity saws has more to do with the wood being cut. When we still had 2' diameter trees the 266 was king. Wood became smaller and 254 was the best seller. 346/353 replaced them. I cut pulp and logs ( average size of a telephone pole ) for years with 242/246 or 026. When the 365 came out crews jumped all over them but after a few months traded for small saws again.

Best sellers at the Stihl dealership I work for now are 170, 230 for the homeowner and 261 for pros. First company here with a 40cc pro sells a bundle.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 6, 2013)

hamish said:


> yeah but Art your not quite normal!
> 
> ... .



Just a result how his cutting conditions/environment, as far as I know! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Zombiechopper (Apr 6, 2013)

you guys are doing a good job of talking me out of one 

The niche as I see it is that this saw would fill the role of the rear handle top handles like ms200/339xp. That's why I would want one, for the situations where I need small, light, zippy saw to use in tight places, but would prefer a rear handle design. I would get a lot of clearing work done with a 200T and 543xp. But no autotune or revboost makes it a lame duck. I would want those new features in order to sway me to replace a saw I'm already using for this role.


----------



## computeruser (Apr 6, 2013)

I wonder what the logic is in NOT including revboost (whatever that is) and autotune. Setting it up for an upgrade in a year or two post-release, maybe? Silly, if your other -xp saws already have it to NOT include it on the release of a new model that is attempting to create a niche that presently doesn't exist in the -xp lineup.

Ugh, all this negative talk is making me wonder if I'd be better off hunting down another 238/242 or something...


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 29, 2013)

spike60 said:


> Might not be too far off. Latest hopeful prediction is June-July, but I'd place little to zero faith in that. :msp_biggrin: I'd be no more optomistic than having them get here this fall.


So, now you can tell the future?


----------



## Eddy_t (Aug 29, 2013)

Doesn't look too impressive, no crank stuffers, no autotune, vertical cylinder with transfers on the side, heated handle appears to only be the rear handle? The choke and off switch are separate, it's more expensive than a 555, and even with the smaller engine only runs .325 as opposed to small 3/8
Max rpm only 14.5k rpm? The 242xp was 15.5k rpm ALL those years ago


----------



## rburg (Aug 29, 2013)

From what I have seen of the price of the 543, it is about $120 less than a 555. I was surprised that it costs more than the 545.


----------



## scrubcutter (Aug 29, 2013)

spike60 said:


> I agree 100%.



ME TOO , 545 is the best 50cc saw for the money , totally underrated


----------



## zogger (Aug 29, 2013)

computeruser said:


> I wonder what the logic is in NOT including revboost (whatever that is) and autotune. Setting it up for an upgrade in a year or two post-release, maybe? Silly, if your other -xp saws already have it to NOT include it on the release of a new model that is attempting to create a niche that presently doesn't exist in the -xp lineup.
> 
> Ugh, all this negative talk is making me wonder if I'd be better off hunting down another 238/242 or something...



revboost is a short term WHAMMO the sucker spools up like crazy. Only lasts a short time. think limbing and no lag between cuts.

the smart guys here will tell ya how it actually works, I just know the theory.


----------



## TK (Aug 29, 2013)

Eddy_t said:


> Doesn't look too impressive, no crank stuffers, no autotune, vertical cylinder with transfers on the side, heated handle appears to only be the rear handle? The choke and off switch are separate, it's more expensive than a 555, and even with the smaller engine only runs .325 as opposed to small 3/8
> Max rpm only 14.5k rpm? The 242xp was 15.5k rpm ALL those years ago



Do you know what all those individual things are or are you just listing stats?


----------



## sunfish (Aug 29, 2013)

I kind of like the idea of no auto tune and no rev boost...

My trusty 346's don't have either and they are little beasts! :msp_smile:


----------



## Eddy_t (Aug 30, 2013)

TK said:


> Do you know what all those individual things are or are you just listing stats?



Yes, all the engine based differences influence the gas exchange speed, stuffers decrease volume of the crank, allowing higher compression when the ports open, whilst the ports going front to back on the 540/545/550/555/560/562 is a much shallower angle of direction change, creating less turbulence, heated handles are usually the front handle, carb adjustment and choke/stop lever is just preference


----------



## TK (Aug 30, 2013)

Eddy_t said:


> Yes, all the engine based differences influence the gas exchange speed, stuffers decrease volume of the crank, allowing higher compression when the ports open, whilst the ports going front to back on the 540/545/550/555/560/562 is a much shallower angle of direction change, creating less turbulence, heated handles are usually the front handle, carb adjustment and choke/stop lever is just preference



So how are all those things negatives without even running the saw?


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 30, 2013)

sunfish said:


> I kind of like the idea of no auto tune and no rev boost...
> 
> My trusty 346's don't have either and they are little beasts! :msp_smile:



The 346xp isn't a strato saw - and that changes the game a bit!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 30, 2013)

Eddy_t said:


> ..... heated handles are usually the front handle, ....



It has always been both handles, on the SG, G and XPG Huskys - and it surely still is!


----------



## Eddy_t (Aug 30, 2013)

TK said:


> So how are all those things negatives without even running the saw?



Because all the other ones of this range use this technology, it seems a bit of a regression for such a saw not to have this technology, when even the top handle does, and if they bring out a 540 ground saw, which they probably will for carvers and utilities and hedge layers (as the top handle ground saw things are, such as an ms200/201 or 339xp) it will render the 543 obsolete, as it'll have not the speed of the others, especially as this size saw is for these tasks.
As husqvarna have spent all this money in designing this tech too, I'd have thought they'd stick it on everything, like air injection, and the strato stuff


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 30, 2013)

I see it a little different. Husqvarna buys a company that is light years ahead in technology, they incorporate a lot of stuff into their regular line. But they have a nice little saw that works about as good as it gets. So what do you do? Throw out a great saw and design something completely new for a market with a very moderate impact on business or use what they have and just redesign some plastic new. Just need a more pragmatic view to the situation. 

7


----------



## TK (Aug 30, 2013)

While the 543 is a pretty neat saw, it will do more wonders selling the 545 on the shelf next to it - autotune, stuffed crank, or not. The tech in this saw - or not in this saw - isn't a real game changer IMO. If the 550 or 562 were lacking the latest tech, that'd be foolish. And the 543 will still be a slick saw serving a good purpose.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 30, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> .... But they have a nice little saw that works about as good as it gets. So what do you do? Throw out a great saw and design something completely new for a market with a very moderate impact on business or use what they have and just redesign some plastic new. Just need a more pragmatic view to the situation.
> 
> 7



Well, Zenoah surely didn't *have* the GZ4300. It likely is a joint venture between the brands, and the desisions are of course Huskys, even though much of the work obviously was left to Zenoah, including production (or at least assambly).

Another observation is that it isn't just some plastic and the color that is different between the Zenoah and the Husky versions.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 30, 2013)

TK said:


> While the 543 is a pretty neat saw, it will do more wonders selling the 545 on the shelf next to it - autotune, *stuffed crank*, or not. The tech in this saw - or not in this saw - isn't a real game changer IMO. If the 550 or 562 were lacking the latest tech, that'd be foolish. And the 543 will still be a slick saw serving a good purpose.



There isn't a stuffed crank in any of those models, as far as I know? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## TK (Aug 30, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> There isn't a stuffed crank in any of those models, as far as I know? :msp_sneaky:



550/562 are stuffed.......


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 30, 2013)

TK said:


> 550/562 are stuffed.......



Yes, but it looked like your comment was linked to the 543xp vs. 545 question.


----------



## TK (Aug 31, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, but it looked like your comment was linked to the 543xp vs. 545 question.



You said any of those models.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 31, 2013)

TK said:


> You said any of those models.



Any of those two (545 and 543xp). :msp_biggrin:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 31, 2013)

I liked the old redmax before the buy out. Maybe the redmax 4300 543 will be just as nice. 


View attachment 312443


----------



## ChainFinn (Sep 4, 2013)

Ill be eating porridge for like next 6 months.

View attachment 313044


----------



## Eddy_t (Sep 4, 2013)

ChainFinn said:


> Ill be eating porridge for like next 6 months.
> 
> View attachment 313044



Looks like a chinky saw, what's your verdict?


----------



## mweba (Sep 4, 2013)

Eddy_t said:


> Looks like a chinky saw, what's your verdict?




Define "chinky".

Looks to me the carb is split? Easy destarto.........

Been waiting a while for a metal case replacement for my 435 (as if the plastic case has failed me).


----------



## moody (Sep 4, 2013)

Does the 543 feel noticeably lighter than the 550? As much as I'd like a strong 40cc the weight would need to be less than a 550. I see it weighs 9.9 lbs but paper stats only tell so much.


----------



## Termite (Sep 4, 2013)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I liked the old redmax before the buy out. Maybe the redmax 4300 543 will be just as nice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 312443



I like my Redmaxs 3800 real well. I have a new one that has never had gas. I sold a Dolmar 401 because the Redmax is better.


----------



## Eddy_t (Sep 4, 2013)

mweba said:


> Define "chinky".
> 
> Looks to me the carb is split? Easy destarto.........
> 
> Been waiting a while for a metal case replacement for my 435 (as if the plastic case has failed me).



Search '5200 chainsaw' in google, in the uk we have an endless supply of these 'fake' stihl/huskys, usually identified by those big black spots above the fuel cap and by the oil cap, but this husky has those spots?!


----------



## mweba (Sep 4, 2013)

Eddy_t said:


> Search '5200 chainsaw' in google, in the uk we have an endless supply of these 'fake' stihl/huskys, usually identified by those big black spots above the fuel cap and by the oil cap, but this husky has those spots?!



Rubber antivibe aka big black spots.


The saw certainly looks like a Japanese design.


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 4, 2013)

ChainFinn said:


> Ill be eating porridge for like next 6 months.
> 
> View attachment 313044



Porridge tastes good!!! 

7


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 4, 2013)

Eddy_t said:


> Search '5200 chainsaw' in google, in the uk we have an endless supply of these 'fake' stihl/huskys, usually identified by those big black spots above the fuel cap and by the oil cap, but this husky has those spots?!



Regarding the fakes (as opposed to copies) I have notised that the UK market is flowing over by them, worse than any other market I have looked into.

It is no surprice that many of those fakes reminds of some older Zenoah saw....


----------



## Eddy_t (Sep 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Regarding the fakes (as opposed to copies) I have notised that the UK market is flowing over by them, worse than any other market I have looked into.
> 
> It is no surprice that may of those fakes reminds of some older Zenoah saw....



Yes, unfortunately the government had the great idea of getting people to install log burners, it was great for the first few years, made a fortune selling firewood, now, however, there is a huge increase in the thefts of arb gear, one notable case is where a forestry worker had left a 660 idling whilst he walked a few feet away to get fuel or a felling aid, some people turned up on a motocross bike, one jumped off, grabbed the saw, jumped back on and sped off, another case is the rise in thefts of lumber, where whole stacks of 20'x2+' have been taken (without cutting up), these saws have flooded the market, along with stolen stuff, and all are fetching premium rates, as the homeowners don't know what they are buying.

Back to the 543: if it has rubber AV, this is a huge step back for husky pro saws, husky springs have been fitted to most saws (can't remember if the 335/338 have springs) and these are superior, the saw IMO is a regression in technology, it may prove a great saw, but, and I hate to say it, I think stihl has them beat with the 241


----------



## mweba (Sep 4, 2013)

Eddy_t said:


> Back to the 543: if it has rubber AV, this is a huge step back for husky pro saws, husky springs have been fitted to most saws (can't remember if the 335/338 have springs) and these are superior, the saw IMO is a regression in technology, it may prove a great saw, but, and I hate to say it, I think stihl has them beat with the 241



Depends on your preference. Some would argue they like to feel and control of the stiffer rubber mounts (you won't hear me argue that). I do like the stiff feel of the 660 and 440 though. 

Forward/backward meh, if it starts and runs reliably I'm a fan.


----------



## Eddy_t (Sep 4, 2013)

mweba said:


> Depends on your preference. Some would argue they like to feel and control of the stiffer rubber mounts (you won't hear me argue that). I do like the stiff feel of the 660 and 440 though.
> 
> Forward/backward meh, if it starts and runs reliably I'm a fan.



Fair enough, I don't like rubber AV, they perish, but saying that, some on here prefer points ignition, manual oilers and what not. As for running reliably, that has yet to be tested, although the ipl has listed a piston pump on the carb:msp_thumbdn: :bang:


----------



## TK (Sep 4, 2013)

I replace as many or more broken springs from premature breakage than old age like rubber. The statement that rubber is weaker is an opinion. It's all about the feel and who is running the trigger.


----------



## mweba (Sep 4, 2013)

TK said:


> I replace as many or more broken springs from premature breakage than old age like rubber. The statement that rubber is weaker is an opinion. It's all about the feel and who is running the trigger.



+1. 

Man that hurt.

I've replaced so many 288 springs my head spins.....more than usual. Expensive to boot.


----------



## TK (Sep 4, 2013)

There was a run last year where I knew the 372 and 346 springs part numbers off the top of my head and exactly what bin they were in.... The only AV mount that doesn't break is the one that doesn't exist


----------



## ChainFinn (Sep 5, 2013)

Eddy_t said:


> Looks like a chinky saw, what's your verdict?



Ill have to use it few days before ill say a word but somehow.....theres something efco-ish in this.


----------



## mweba (Sep 5, 2013)

ChainFinn said:


> Ill have to use it few days before ill say a word but somehow.....theres something efco-ish in this.



The side transcaps look Shinny and the muffler cover looks Efco/Emak.


----------



## zogger (Sep 5, 2013)

TK said:


> I replace as many or more broken springs from premature breakage than old age like rubber. The statement that rubber is weaker is an opinion. It's all about the feel and who is running the trigger.



Noob dumb question, but I don't know the answer. Are there antivibe saws out there that use both rubber and springs, like a combo unit?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 5, 2013)

Some of the later 288s had springs and runner buffers.


----------



## ChainFinn (Sep 12, 2013)

moody said:


> Does the 543 feel noticeably lighter than the 550? As much as I'd like a strong 40cc the weight would need to be less than a 550. I see it weighs 9.9 lbs but paper stats only tell so much.



In my opinion based on using both, 550xp as well as 543xp, i say that they share pretty much nothing, and yet they feel pretty darn nice, both of em. The 543 is clearly more compact and such, the space between fronnt handle and the throttle is shorter and in some ways...more aggressive, i think 543 has better ergo´s for fast removal of branches.

With 13" bar and filled tanks, its back weighted, but with 16" or so, its much more balanced, when the chain & bar are .325" / 1.3mm....with 15-16" bar length and 1.5mm chain its at its best i think. But in my case, 13" bar is enough for the tasks that i work around.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 12, 2013)

ChainFinn said:


> In my opinion based on using both, 550xp as well as 543xp, i say that they share pretty much nothing, and yet they feel pretty darn nice, both of em. The 543 is clearly more compact and such, the space between fronnt handle and the throttle is shorter and in some ways...more aggressive, i think 543 has better ergo´s for fast removal of branches.
> 
> With 13" bar and filled tanks, its back weighted, but with 16" or so, its much more balanced, when the chain & bar are .325" / 1.3mm....with 15-16" bar length and 1.5mm chain its at its best i think. But in my case, 13" bar is enough for the tasks that i work around.



I dislike using 13" bars on most saws, just because of that rear heavy balance.


----------



## ChainFinn (Sep 12, 2013)

Well i am not saying that my favourite bar is 13", but its the most commonly used here. Even the 15-16" bars that i use are there due to the tasks that i get to do, are considered huge.

I like the "extra" 2 inches, it allows for sawing the common trunks, from one side of the tree trunk in most cases.

But if i have 15" bar, its a PITA to get a spare chain and bar...really. The shops mostly offer that 13" stuff.


----------



## traktorz (Nov 21, 2013)

It seems that the 543XP/G now is starting to be promoted, at least with a press release, and also appearing in the shops in Sweden.





Ref:
http://www.husqvarna.com/files/Husqvarna/Sweden/News/2013/543XP.pdf


----------



## sunfish (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, I'm really liking the looks of this one!


----------



## wyk (Nov 21, 2013)

traktorz said:


> It seems that the 543XP/G now is starting to be promoted, at least with a press release, and also appearing in the shops in Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that not a Redmax 4300?


----------



## firefighterwolf (Nov 21, 2013)

Wouldn't take much for it to say "Jonsered 2243" on the side...


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 21, 2013)

ChainFinn said:


> Well i am not saying that my favourite bar is 13", but its the most commonly used here. Even the 15-16" bars that i use are there due to the tasks that i get to do, are considered huge.
> 
> I like the "extra" 2 inches, it allows for sawing the common trunks, from one side of the tree trunk in most cases.
> 
> But if i have 15" bar, its a PITA to get a spare chain and bar...really. The shops mostly offer that 13" stuff.


 
13" is what mostly is in stock around here as well, but they usually have some 15" ones as well. 16" ones usually have to be ordered.


----------



## zogger (Nov 21, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> 13" is what mostly is in stock around here as well, but they usually have some 15" ones as well. 16" ones usually have to be ordered.



Got any pics of your typical trees/logs? I guess trees take a long time to get large up there.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 21, 2013)

zogger said:


> Got any pics of your typical trees/logs? I guess trees take a long time to get large up there.


 
They often do, but there are local variations, and I find a 16" bar more convenient to use than a 13".


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 21, 2013)

firefighterwolf said:


> Wouldn't take much for it to say "Jonsered 2243" on the side...



Or "Earthquake CS4318"...


----------



## traktorz (Nov 22, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Is that not a Redmax 4300?


linking images from that blog doesn't work, it seems.
However, the origin is Zenoah Japan, time will tell in which costumes that saw will appear in, on various markets. Someone suggested also in a Jonsered red suite.

Zenoah GZ4300HEZ
http://arbtalk.co.uk/forum/chainsaws/62311-zenoah-4300-543xp.html

http://www.zenoah.co.jp/ddoc/ZENO/Z...ja_GZ3900EZ,GZ3900HEZ,GZ4300EZ,GZ4300HEZ_.pdf


----------



## wyk (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, my Japanese is rusty(my mother was Japanese). But it looks pretty cool. I liek to use small saws on the conifers in Ireland. A ported 40cc saw will pull a 16" 325 in them easily.


----------



## wyk (Nov 22, 2013)

mweba said:


> Depends on your preference. Some would argue they like to feel and control of the stiffer rubber mounts (you won't hear me argue that). I do like the stiff feel of the 660 and 440 though.
> 
> Forward/backward meh, if it starts and runs reliably I'm a fan.



In a 40cc saw, I don't mind a bit more vibes. Few small saws will vibrate as much as my ported BB 2165, anyways. But, then again, the extra weight of springs isn't as noticeable either. So, there ya go.

As for the bar length mentioned, I find a few more inches saves my back even fi the speed and power get sapped a bit. But, then again, I port all my saws.


----------



## Terry Syd (Nov 22, 2013)

At 8.8lbs, I'm interested in modding a Tanaka 43cc saw. Has anybody modded one of these saws? Anybody have any pictures of what they look like inside?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 22, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Is that not a Redmax 4300?


 
Btw, there is a couple of years since some of us first suggested that the 543xp was to be at least partly a Zenoah design (the 4300 didn't exist then). That was right after the first pics. were "leaked"....


----------



## wyk (Nov 22, 2013)

Wait a second. Did anyone notice that lightweight laminated bar at about 1:30 in the vid? That thing must weight nothing.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 22, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Wait a second. Did anyone notice that lightweight laminated bar at about 1:30 in the vid? That thing must weight nothing.


Seen them quite often before. Not sure what brand. 

7


----------



## zogger (Nov 22, 2013)

Terry Syd said:


> At 8.8lbs, I'm interested in modding a Tanaka 43cc saw. Has anybody modded one of these saws? Anybody have any pictures of what they look like inside?



I have only seen a few pretty new shop returns on those tanaka saws, took apart to see the damage. Note: never ran one, but the local shop that sells them is sorta phasing out on selling them because of this....I love their trimmers, but the build on their saws leaves something to be desired...any random old cheap small poulan is a better saw, IMO.


----------



## Terry Syd (Nov 22, 2013)

Zogger, two questions. Are the cylinders 'closed port'? And what was the damage that you saw when you took them apart?


----------



## zogger (Nov 23, 2013)

Terry Syd said:


> Zogger, two questions. Are the cylinders 'closed port'? And what was the damage that you saw when you took them apart?



Not mine, a local shop, already taken apart and dang I don't remember. I was there getting some parts and some boots I ordered and the wrench said "hey, take a look at these" because they had started selling them and they were coming back in fast. I was more looking at how thin and chintzy everything was. Just an impression of structural strength sacrificed to lose weight I am guessing. They just didn't look substantial enough to last. I will go back and look again and find out closed or open. Sorry I can't remember right now.


----------



## xpuser (Nov 23, 2013)

I have played around with a 543xp for the last couple of weeks , and while I have heard why Husqvarna wants the saw in their lineup I am trying to figure out why Husqvarna wants this saw in their lineup. The saw is lite and handles easy but I find it useless unless you are primarily cutting wood less than three inch diameter. I don't see much of a market for it in my area especially since you could put a few more dollars in and get a lot more versatile saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 23, 2013)

I remembered the bars are from Sugihara.

7


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 23, 2013)

zogger said:


> Not mine, a local shop, already taken apart and dang I don't remember. I was there getting some parts and some boots I ordered and the wrench said "hey, take a look at these" because they had started selling them and they were coming back in fast. I was more looking at how thin and chintzy everything was. Just an impression of structural strength sacrificed to lose weight I am guessing. They just didn't look substantial enough to last. I will go back and look again and find out closed or open. Sorry I can't remember right now.


Are you talking about the "old" real Tanaka chainsaws that where made before the merger with Hitachi, or about the new "plastic" line of chainsaws? The old line was supposed to be great japanese engeneering made to outlast other brands! I know of a few that have the old 50cc models (still offered new today) that are extremely happy and have cut more than their share of firewood.

7


----------



## Terry Syd (Nov 23, 2013)

7sleeper, that is a valid question. I noticed when doing some research on the 4501 that there were references to up to certain part numbers. I also looked at the PDF on the parts and I noticed several quality items, for example the extra machining and parts required for a woodruff key for the flywheel.

Maybe someone with some knowledge about the Tanakas could enlighten us as to whether there has been any significant changes over the years.


----------



## traktorz (Nov 23, 2013)

xpuser said:


> I have played around with a 543xp for the last couple of weeks , and while I have heard why Husqvarna wants the saw in their lineup I am trying to figure out why Husqvarna wants this saw in their lineup. The saw is lite and handles easy but I find it useless unless you are primarily cutting wood less than three inch diameter. I don't see much of a market for it in my area especially since you could put a few more dollars in and get a lot more versatile saw.



I guess there was a hole in the product portfolio below 50cc for a professional saw, having the typical attribute of a heated handle and carburator as an option. For us this is exactly the saw we are looking for. We've been recently looking at the Stihl MS 241, which now suddenly got this Husqvarna 543XP as a competitor.

We currently are using both a Stihl MS192 (12" & 0.043" gauge PMMC3 ) and a Jonsered CS2152 (13" & 0.050" gauge H30). Our needs are (not in prioritized order):
1) heated handle,
2) take .325" chains for less frequent sharpening needs than PMMC3,
3) less fuel consumption, i.e. larger fuel tank than in MS192 for longer work periods,
4) lighter than the Jonsered CS2152

P.S.
We'll use these saws primarily for removing trees smaller than 80mm diameter = three inch ballpark


----------



## xpuser (Nov 23, 2013)

traktorz said:


> I guess there was a hole in the product portfolio below 50cc for a professional saw, having the typical attribute of a heated handle and carburator as an option. For us this is exactly the saw we are looking for. We've been recently looking at the Stihl MS 241, which now suddenly got this Husqvarna 543XP as a competitor.
> 
> We currently are using both a Stihl MS192 (12" & 0.043" gauge PMMC3 ) and a Jonsered CS2152 (13" & 0.050" gauge H30). Our needs are (not in prioritized order):
> 1) heated handle,
> ...


I guess that's why someone else besides me are over the Husqvarna product line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2013)

traktorz said:


> I guess there was a hole in the product portfolio below 50cc for a professional saw, having the typical attribute of a heated handle and carburator as an option. For us this is exactly the saw we are looking for. We've been recently looking at the Stihl MS 241, which now suddenly got this Husqvarna 543XP as a competitor.
> 
> We currently are using both a Stihl MS192 (12" & 0.043" gauge PMMC3 ) and a Jonsered CS2152 (13" & 0.050" gauge H30). Our needs are (not in prioritized order):
> 1) heated handle,
> ...


 
That's really small trees, this has to be an initial thinning operation - or about Christmas trees?

Such things are what I use my 339xp for - but I see the point about handle heating....


----------



## sunfish (Nov 23, 2013)

If 3" wood is all it'll handle, I'm not interested. Haha Will have to see.

How does it compare to an OE 346xp (45cc)? Mine will do up to 20"+ wood all day long!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2013)

sunfish said:


> If 3" wood is all it'll handle, I'm not interested. Haha Will have to see.
> 
> How does it compare to an OE 346xp (45cc)? Mine will do up to 20"+ wood all day long!


 
Not really in the same class, I assume - lighter and a lot weaker, judging by the specs.......

I believe Traktorz just want *the lightest saw with heating* - basically everything will of course cut those trees.....


----------



## xpuser (Nov 23, 2013)

I had said that I didn't see a market for this saw in my area and today one off my customers that I let try the saw this past week and said that his crew really liked the saw and he would probably purchase a couple if them when they become available. He runs 346 and 550 all the time but said he would like to have it for when they are in rough places with nothing but small brush to clear. He also said that they had run it with a 18" bar and it preformed very good with it . So I guess I am eating crow now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2013)

xpuser said:


> I had said that I didn't see a market for this saw in my area and today one off my customers that I let try the saw this past week and said that his crew really liked the saw and he would probably purchase a couple if them when they become available. He runs 346 and 550 all the time but said he would like to have it for when they are in rough places with nothing but small brush to clear. He also said that they had run it with a 18" bar and it preformed very good with it . So I guess I am eating crow now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
There are exceptions to any rule....


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 23, 2013)

Somehow they seem to be quite often....

7


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2013)

firefighterwolf said:


> Wouldn't take much for it to say "Jonsered 2243" on the side...View attachment 319441


 
The bar in that picture looks like a rebranded Sugihara light -



reindeer said:


> Wait a second. Did anyone notice that lightweight laminated bar at about 1:30 in the vid? That thing must weight nothing.


 
- but I can't see the video right now....


----------



## traktorz (Nov 24, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Not really in the same class, I assume - lighter and a lot weaker, judging by the specs.......
> 
> I believe Traktorz just want *the lightest saw with heating* - basically everything will of course cut those trees.....



Exactly, currently we're mainly preparing an area for planting pine (Pinus sylvestris) and spruce trees (Picea abies). These slow growing spruce trees are superb materials for traditional fencing arrangements. Remaining pieces will be used as fire wood.

So we're not needing any large and heavy saw at this time, just one with enough power (2.2 kW is fine, which is quite close to our other 50cc CS2150 & CS2152 saws).
More important are as light as possible and still winter equipped. There's a handful of good candidates on the market, but in the end of the day, one from Stihl and now one from Husqvarna.

Here's some of the suitable candidates:
♦ Stihl MS 192 C-E
♦ Husqvarna 439
♦ Stihl MS 201 C-E
♦ Husqvarna 339 XP
♦ Stihl MS 241 C-M
♦ Husqvarna 543 XP
♦ Husqvarna 242 XP


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice shots!

Do they offer the MS 241 C-M in arctic over there?


----------



## traktorz (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes, MS 241 C-M*VW*
And the HVA 543 XP*G*


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 24, 2013)

traktorz said:


> Yes, MS 241 C-M*VW*
> And the HVA 543 XP*G*



Nice options!


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Nov 24, 2013)

xpuser said:


> The saw is lite and handles easy but I find it useless unless you are primarily cutting wood less than three inch diameter. I don't see much of a market for it in my area especially since you could put a few more dollars in and get a lot more versatile saw. Tapatalk



I have zero experience with the 543XP, but put hundreds of hours behind a 339XP with a 16" bar. Cut plenty of stuff bigger than 3" diameter, including a lot of 10-12" hardwoods. Though mostly I cut cedar with it. Always thought the 339XP punched above its weight. Has the 543 got less horsepower than the old 339?


----------



## traktorz (Nov 24, 2013)

*22% more power in 543XP than in 339XP!

The new HVA 543XP/G has a powerful Strato Charged engine with 2.2kW.
Really, only the older HVA 242 XP beats the HVA 543 XP with respect to power in this cylinder volume class.*

(edited to correct the weight numbers)
...
*Husqvarna T540 XP*:

```
Cylindervolym:    37.7 cm3
Effekt @ varvtal: 1.8 kW @ 10200 rpm
Bensintank:       0.34 l
Oljetank:         0.2 l
Vikt utan b/c:    3.7 kg
Vibrationer F/B:  3.1/3.2 m/s²
Kedjedelning:     3/8" Mini 1.3mm (H37)
Drivhjul/tänder:  spur/6
Pris inkl moms:   7200 kr
```
*Husqvarna 339 XP*:

```
Cylindervolym:    39 cm3
Effekt @ varvtal: 1.8 kW @  9600 rpm
Bensintank:       0.36 l
Oljetank:         0.16 l
Vikt utan b/c:    3.8 kg
Vibrationer F/B:  4.3/5.1 m/s²
Kedjedelning:     0.325" (H30)
Drivhjul/tänder:  rim/7
Pris inkl moms:   6700 kr
```
*Stihl MS 241 C-M*:

```
Cylindervolym:    42.6 cm3
Effekt:           2.2 kW
Bensintank:       0.39 l
Oljetank:         0.25 l
Vikt utan b/c:    4.7 kg / (241 C-M VW: 4.9 kg)
Vibrationer F/B:  2.9/2.9 m/s²
Kedjedelning:     3/8"P (63 PS3)
Drivhjul:         (spur sprocket)
Pris inkl moms:   6490 kr
```
*Husqvarna 543 XP*:

```
Cylindervolym:    43.1 cm3
Effekt @ varvtal: 2.2 kW @  9600 rpm
Bensintank:       0.42 l
Oljetank:         0.27 l
Vikt utan b/c:    4.5 kg / (543 XPG: 4.7 kg)
Vibrationer F/B:  2.8/3.5 m/s²
Kedjedelning:     0.325" (H25, H30)
Drivhjul/tänder:  rim/7
Pris inkl moms:   6800 kr
```
*Husqvarna 242 XP*:

```
Cylindervolym:    42 cm3
Effekt @ varvtal: 2.4 kW @  9700 rpm
Bensintank:       0.52 l
Oljetank:         0.27 l
Vikt utan b/c:    4.7 kg
Vibrationer F/B:  3.6/5.4 m/s²
Kedjedelning:     0.325" (H25, H30)
Drivhjul/tänder:  rim/7
```


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 24, 2013)

I see one slight mistake in the post above - the weight spec of the 543xp is 4.5kg, it is the xpg that is 4.7.....


----------



## traktorz (Nov 25, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I see one slight mistake in the post above - the weight spec of the 543xp is 4.5kg, it is the xpg that is 4.7.....



Thanks, Good catch!
- How could I miss this, actually being the unique selling point of the 543 XP saw.

P.S: I therefore updated the table above with corrected weight data.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 25, 2013)

traktorz said:


> Thanks, Good catch!
> - How could I miss this,* actually being the unique selling point of the 543 XP saw*.
> 
> P.S: I therefore updated the table above with corrected weight data.


 
That's why I pointed it out! 

Then again, weight specs aren't always true (understatement)....


----------



## XSKIER (Nov 25, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> That's why I pointed it out!
> 
> Then again, weight specs aren't always true (understatement)....



Haha. From the guy who "is not conserned by minor weight differenses".


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 25, 2013)

XSKIER said:


> Haha. From the guy who "is not conserned by minor weight differenses".


 
 Keeping track of the numbers isn't always the same as actually caring about every ounce of it.....


----------



## zogger (Nov 25, 2013)

Terry Syd said:


> Zogger, two questions. Are the cylinders 'closed port'? And what was the damage that you saw when you took them apart?



Pics of the cylinder, covers over the transfers

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...8/?temp_hash=38a92fb250d9a40a1bf77c144e5e190c

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...9/?temp_hash=38a92fb250d9a40a1bf77c144e5e190c


----------



## Terry Syd (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures. I wonder if the offset cylinder makes it more slim and reduces weight. The transfer covers make it easy to port. It looks like it has potential. The biggest carb available would be a 13.5mm venturi, which works for 45cc.


----------



## huski (Apr 18, 2014)

I know it's a old thread but have someone used 543xp as a daily saw for living? Have anyone ported yet? I was at in husky shop last week and looked the 543xp and it wont fit to my eyes in anyway... not husky design to me. I didnt like the separate choke and stop switch. Specially the stop switch looked like its stolen from the cheap electricdrill... kind of "china" feel. 

So i need new light saw in two weeks, husky 543xp or stihl 241 cm ?

I have 242xpg allready but it will some tlc before i trust it 100%


----------



## ktoom (Apr 18, 2014)

You will be thoroughly impressed with the ms241c


----------



## weimedog (Apr 18, 2014)

Have a few minutes on one. Nice little saw, easy starter. Hope to rationalize my way to buying one later this summer.


----------



## M&Rtree (Apr 18, 2014)

I have one and about the third tank they wake up a bit. Having said that the 241cm videos I've seen make me believe its stronger than a 543. Not sure on the weight difference but I believe the 543 is lighter. I know a 242 is a stronger saw.


----------



## Chris-PA (Apr 18, 2014)

Since this old thread got revived...


zogger said:


> Pics of the cylinder, covers over the transfers
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...8/?temp_hash=38a92fb250d9a40a1bf77c144e5e190c
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...9/?temp_hash=38a92fb250d9a40a1bf77c144e5e190c


That's actually their cheapest 32cc saw, so in once sense it's impressive that it's a clamshell with quad closed transfers and removable covers.


Terry Syd said:


> Thanks for the pictures. I wonder if the offset cylinder makes it more slim and reduces weight. The transfer covers make it easy to port. It looks like it has potential. The biggest carb available would be a 13.5mm venturi, which works for 45cc.


Only the 32cc has offset transfers. Back when I was trying to figure out what their "Pure Fire" technology is, I spent some time going over their IPLs. Eventually I found a video that showed what it was, and the answer is - nothing at all. It's quad closed transfers and a cat, so all their newer "Pure Fire" saws, from the bottom end clamshells to the ones with separate cylinders have quad closed transfers and removable covers.

The older ECV-4501 and ECV-5601 don't. The ECV-5601 is actually a Zenoah G5000.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Apr 18, 2014)

Whats the shipping on a 242 to America from Finland ; )


----------



## huski (Apr 19, 2014)

Mechakic matt: i dont really know  maybe cheaper to send than 254xpg


----------



## traktorz (Dec 21, 2014)

I wish I had the work flow like this from a pro:
(Found this recent video clip using the Husqvarna 543XP)

Probably the credit goes more to the pilot, rather than to the chosen equipment. Looks pretty elegant though.


----------



## Termite (Dec 21, 2014)

Traktorz, what do they use those little poles for?
By the way, it does not hurt saw performance but the grey clutch cover,.


----------



## zogger (Dec 21, 2014)

Termite said:


> Traktorz, what do they use those little poles for?
> By the way, it does not hurt saw performance but the grey clutch cover,.



There have been guys with saws and axes for a LONG time in the woods over there. You can see this is forest management, tree gardening, by what he is taking, he is thinning culls. I will guess that is small diameter firewood/biomass perhaps, or just eventually small rounds. They don't waste much over there and their structures are much better insulated than most US homes, and they can get by with smaller stoves and smaller wood. 

I am guessing on that though, but from what I have read, this is reality over there. 

Insulation, to modern engineering sane levels, and quality efficient stoves work. 

I have been heating since yesterday afternoon with one to two inch small diameter full length rounds. Granted, it isn't cold here like up in frostbite zones,, but still, I burn a cord or two a year of small diameter stuff, because of my rule, if I touch it, I stack it.

I started doing that when I *did* live in the frostbite zone, I don't waste much from trees. I take big stuff, up to rounds that need to be made into 1/8ths before I can pick them up, medium stuff, and then a _lot_ of the smalls off of trees, it all adds up. There's what is called around this forum "limbing", which is discarding almost everything that isn't the big trunk wood, then there is firewood harvesting limbing, I do the latter. I get way more trigger time on my small saws over using any of the larger ones.


----------



## traktorz (Dec 21, 2014)

I guess too tiny for pulp yet. At next thinning though. He seems concerned with a fixed length here, I guess 3 meter typical. 

Most likely for heating. Next stop therefore is the wood processor, either in industrial scale or for home usage.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 21, 2014)

Haven't heard Anything Bad about the 543xp yet... It much be a good-un...


----------



## Franny K (Dec 21, 2014)

sunfish said:


> Haven't heard Anything Bad about the 543xp yet... It much be a good-un...


I haven't noticed anyone come out and say they prefer rubber anti vibe to spring have you?
There isn't a picco class sprocket for it like the direct competitor.
The first test on here they tossed the bar and chain it came with, that borders on bad.
Like the Stihl MS241 the power per cc is less than the 50cc offering so I submit the bad thing is insufficient resources were brought to the task of making a model for this market segment.


----------



## sunfish (Dec 21, 2014)

Franny K said:


> I haven't noticed anyone come out and say they prefer rubber anti vibe to spring have you?
> There isn't a picco class sprocket for it like the direct competitor.
> Like the Stihl MS241 the power per cc is less than the 50cc offering so I submit the bad thing is insufficient resources were brought to the task of making a model for this market segment.


I'm talkin about reports from actual use, not specs.


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 21, 2014)

Franny K said:


> There isn't a picco class sprocket for it like the direct competitor.


Looks like it uses the sprocket from the G5000. So find a spur and oil pump worm from an Earthquake CS4518 to convert it to lo pro. There may well be Zenoah parts that will do it too.


----------



## Franny K (Dec 21, 2014)

I thought about spur sprocket and what I typed after a while. I more had in mind like the mini spline dedicated 3/8 lo pro rim sprocket.


----------



## traktorz (Dec 21, 2014)

The saw comes set up for .325" 0.050" narrow kerf chains, like Oregon 95VPX & Husqvarna H30.
No need at all for the smaller 91VXL low profile chains in 3/8", since it's 2.2kW power easily handles .325", in 13" (and 15") bars.


----------



## Chris-PA (Dec 21, 2014)

traktorz said:


> The saw comes set up for .325" 0.050" narrow kerf chains, like Oregon 95VPX & Husqvarna H30.
> No need at all for the smaller 91VXL low profile chains in 3/8", since it's 2.2kW power easily handles .325", in 13" (and 15") bars.


Makes sense. The GZ4500 was always 0.325" while the GZ4000 was 3/8 lo pro.


----------

